# Red Heart Vertex



## BarbS (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is a magnetic-cap Vertex in Gun Metal Finish (my favorite) made from the Pen Turner's Box Pass in Red Heart. Anybody here have any advice on how long Red Heart holds its color before turning browner?

[attachment=6279]


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2012)

That's a real beauty Barb. Can't answer the question but the piece of RH I have has not browned much and Paul had it quite a while before I got it from him.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 3, 2012)

Very pretty pen Barb.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2012)

I know nothing about the wood but the pen is beautiful............


----------



## BarbS (Jun 3, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I know nothing about the wood but the pen is beautiful............



:-) Thanks, Mike.


----------



## BarbS (Jun 4, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



Hmm. Well, I hope that's true!


----------



## scotirish (Jun 6, 2012)

*I made several pens from Red Heart and they still have that original bright red color after about 8 years. It may be like Purple Heart, if kept out of the sun it stay's its color. I have some Purple heart that are still that rich dark purple color also after several years. All my pens are kept in drawers until used then returned. Perhaps that is why the keep their color.*


----------



## BarbS (Jun 6, 2012)

scotirish said:


> *I made several pens from Red Heart and they still have that original bright red color after about 8 years. It may be like Purple Heart, if kept out of the sun it stay's its color. I have some Purple heart that are still that rich dark purple color also after several years. All my pens are kept in drawers until used then returned. Perhaps that is why the keep their color.*



Hello Ron; thanks for the input. I'm encouraged to hear all this, and will warn a potential buyer to keep it out of bright sunlight. My purpleheart goes brown very quickly, it seems.


----------



## scotirish (Jun 7, 2012)

*My wife pulls her Purple Heart pen (Eight years old) out of her purse and people are fascinated by the way it looks. *


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 10, 2012)

Sweet looking Pen Barbs. Rick


----------



## scotirish (Jun 11, 2012)

Purple heart purple is variable as you say. if it turns brown it is very thin and can be sanded & reexposed to sunlight to bring back the color. whether this is possible on a pen is another story.
[/quote]

*My experience is that when Purple Heart is worked the created heat is what causes it to turn brown. The pens I referred to in this post were finished with one coat of Poly. When they need to be re-shined I use the oil from my skin to refurbish and re-shine them. :wacko1::wacko1:*


----------



## McBryde (Jun 14, 2012)

Great-looking pen. I just love the Vertex style pens.


----------

